
The Future Will Be Personalized - bjonathan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/16/the-future-will-be-personalized/
======
Empact
Actually I just gave a short nerdnite talk pointing out the shift from
"branding" to "individual judgments," noting its pending arrival in education
& politics, and originally calling it "the age of individuality."

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZY_hZLY-HE#t=3m43s>

I also think this will be the defining "next age of the internet," to the
extent such things exist.

------
noelchurchill
I haven't added many new facebook friends in the last year but I can no longer
keep up with my news feed anymore. It certainly seems the signal to noise
ratio is going up and the social filters are becoming overwhelmed.

------
beagledude
legit stuff

